# Help to Develop Please



## prof-farahmand (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,
i m abbas farahmand from Iran, i m  IRKernel Group management.
we want to Develop BSD OS, we can design software,GUI and ... for it.
also we want to translate it to Persian. because so a little people don't know
Free BSD Operation System. They are just work with Windows and Linux
but i believe  that BSD is so better than Linux or Windows.
now we need all Description , Subjects and ... (for example How to programming for it platform,how to design or change GUI,how to
translate it to Persian).
we want to know the BSD OS to Iranian People and Develop it.
Can you Help US?


----------



## J65nko (Feb 3, 2010)

Most of the FreeBSD documentation can be accessed from http://www.freebsd.org/docs.html
The developer handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2010)

This might come in handy too:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/fdp-primer/translations.html


----------



## prof-farahmand (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks very much.


----------

